# two Avicularia species from South Guyana/Brazil



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Rydog (Oct 1, 2008)

_Avicularia aviculaira_ and _Avicularia mettalica_? Very nice looking tarantulas nonetheless!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 1, 2008)

geeez all these avics look the same..


----------



## Philth (Oct 1, 2008)

> geeez all these avics look the same


Maybe they are the same 

Later, Tom


----------



## seanbond (Oct 2, 2008)

Philth said:


> Maybe they are the same
> 
> Later, Tom


yeah, maybe they just come up with names to change it up a lil


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 6, 2008)

*update:*

the origin is neighborhood of the city BOA VISTA, 
about 200km to the borderline to Guyana

I will mark them as AVICULARIA Sp. "Boa Vista I" - the bulish one
and AVICULARIA Sp. "Boa Vista II" the other species

greetings
Peter


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 6, 2008)

\n/\i/\c/\e/


----------

